

My Summer Vacation in North Korea - andyv88
https://medium.com/@ryannee/my-summer-vacation-in-north-korea-910571c48f76

======
EliRivers
There's something about HN that correlates with having visited the DPRK. I've
been, and I've read more comments from people saying the same here than
anywhere else.

I might even start a poll, see if we can get some numbers.

------
gwern
...Congratulations on helping fund one of the most evil regimes on the planet?

(I look forward to your post on next summer's vacation, when you will
presumably travel to Canada or somewhere to club baby seals.)

